# Toto ultramax g max fill valve issues



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Installed 3 TOTO UMAX's today with G max fill valves, all of which fill really slow and do not stop. Any ideas? These are not the Korky valves, so they are not repairable (as far as I know) All three have washlets in case that adds anything to the equation. Service guys please weigh in here!!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Change it to a fluidmaster.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*fluid master*

I got one of those TO TO toilets in my home too...
the valve takes forever to fill....and it looks to be 
impossible to repair easily...

I will get around to changeing it out to a fluid master soon this week.... I dont see why it would not work perfectly....
I dont understand why they just dont incorporate teh fluidmaster into their units either????


It amazes me that TO To can make a toilet that you could flush 
a tennis ball down, (I am living proof of that)
 but they still got to get some dumb ass enjineer to re-design the ballcock to make their
toilet "exclusive"......:yes:


nothing can beat the fluid master


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We swap to fluidmaster before the toilet ever leaves the shop


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Which fluidmaster do u guys prefer? We only see the cheap 400a around here most of the time. Toto is my Cadillac toilet to up-sale people when it's time for a new one. Ive never had a problem. I do alot of service though and I would like to start stocking a more professional flush valve. What do u got?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I prefer the Pro45, the Pro45B is junk in my opinion.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Been awhile since I messed with a Toto, but I thought you had to have the korky fill vavle, cause of the oversized refill tube. A fluidmaster will not put enough water in the bowl and there will be leftovers when flushed.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

google fluidmaster pro45hr. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Any chance of some photos please guys.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> google fluidmaster pro45hr. breid..................:rockon:


 

I use the pros with plastic shank, does the flow restrictor slow down the water enough to make them work on Toto's now. I dont work on many mostly kohler and american standards here.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From my Toto rep. 

When TOTO first switched to the Voreto fill valve, it was under-engineered for real life. 



They worked fine with water pressures under 80psi, and very clean water, but any crud or pressure spike would ruin these valves. TOTO took them off the market for about a year, re-engineered, and now they are okay.


I'd still rather have a serviceable valve, but the Voreto fill valve that's been shipping for the past 18-24 months is pretty good.


They should replace these with Korky or FluidMaster, or Voreto. Make sure to spec a "fits TOTO" model.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*toto*

Fludimaster pro45 do not fill the toto gmax properly. 4th-5th flush low water in the bowl.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How do you guys (and gals) like the Toto Dartmouth?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> How do you guys (and gals) like the Toto Dartmouth?



G-Max flush good, shouldn't be any different that a Drake performance wise.


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree, switch nthe fill valve but not fluidmaster or korky.....use brasscraft.We haven't had any problem. But I also prefer a gerber hp3 to the toto.


----------

